# IVF referral - advice needed



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay lovely ladies they have just moved my follow up appt from my laser lap AGAIN      from end of Jan to May a full year from the op when I was told I would be seen within 3 months of it.  My question is, obviously as I have my lovely Emma I will be paying for treatment this time around.  But do I need to referred through NHS? Or can I bypass this altogether as I'm now furious and 37 now so don't have time to waste.

Any help very gratefully received as I am so very very sad, upset and angry right now.

Karin

xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Karin    .  If you find the clinic you want to go to and the name of the consul, I then went to my gp and they sent the letter outlining my history, luckily the clinic didn't a HUGE wait.

good luck
xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh Karin - I am so sorry that you have been delayed again.          

As for referring - it may depend on the clinic you will be going to so best check their procedures.  I know that you can self refer to my clinic if you want.  They will probably want to see you for an initial consultation and may want to do their own tests.

Many, many    Not surprised that you are feeling so upset and  angry - it is awful to keep messing you around.

Hope that was of some help. Love to you.

Sue x


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

My clinic (London womens clinic) allow self referral.
Have you tried complaining to the hospital about your delays they sound unreasonable- try sending a letter of complaint to consultant + chief executive of hospital trust.
Good luck
Janet


----------

